# HO bulbs



## theaquarist (Jan 27, 2006)

Hello all,
I'm new to this forum, but I *know* someone here will be able to advise me with regard to aquarium lighting.

I currently maintain a planted 30-gallon tank. I have a swordplant in there, some micro swords, stargrass (eusteralis stellata), and some valisneria. The tank is lighted by three 30" Hagen Aqua-Glo fluorescent bulbs on regular shop-light fixtures from Home Depot. I also have CO2 fertilization of a sort. 

The swordplant and the Val have taken over the tank, crowding out everything else. So, I'm considering turning my 55-gal (48" long) tank into a planted tank. My main question concerns lighting.

I'm looking at a light system sold by DrsFosterSmith, the Nova Extreme T5 HO fixture http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=12772&N=2004+113175 

Does anyone have any thoughts as to whether this would be a good unit (generally speaking) for a 55-gal planted tank? Also, I know the included actinic bulb will be useless -- does that apply to the 10,000K bulb? I believe I should be sticking with 5000 - 6500 K bulbs.

I'd appreciate any comments on this subject!


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a 48" odyssea 260 watt on my 75.(was on my 55) and it is great. dont know how to post the link but you can find them on aquatraders.com. They are the best price I have ever found for power compact lighting.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I can't advise you on what bulbs are best for plants but that fixture is a good one! I would stay away from Jebo/Odyssea products as they are not UL listed and if your house burns down because of the lights (Heard of one that has) you would be up a creek without a paddle.


----------



## theaquarist (Jan 27, 2006)

*thanks MalawiXpert and MyGobyRules!*

I tend to inflict "analysis paralysis" on myself. I think I'll go ahead and order the thing this week! I'll tell you how it goes.


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

Huh?!? .....


----------



## theaquarist (Jan 27, 2006)

*aquarium lighting saga*

MyGoby . . . you said "Huh?!?" possibly in regard to my comment about analysis paralysis? I just meant that whenever I plan to make a purchase, I analyze it and over-analyze it to the point where I am stuck, and I end up doing nothing. 

Now that the issue of UL listing has been raised (I hadn't thought of it before) I'm finding that I can't discover whether the Nova Extreme fixture is in fact UL listed. It seems not to be. Then I wonder, "How much does that REALLY matter?" 

etc. etc.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I have never found any lighting fixture that is NOT UL listed until the Jebo/Osyssea brand hit the market.

I am sure the Nove Extreme is UL listed. Simple way to ensure this is to send a question to the retailer and asking before you purchase. 

I am sure you will find it IS.


----------



## theaquarist (Jan 27, 2006)

*Thanks!*

I'm ordering it right now . . . I appreciate your advice.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are not bad lights, though are not the quality of other fixtures. I have to of them (jebo/odessa) and have no problems with them. The T5 light fixture you're looking at is a good one. 10000K is a good spectrum to grow plants. So is 6500K and any in the middle. A mix of 10K and 65 is popular. Depends on the "color" you want to see.


----------

